# GUI - Bitte optisches Feedback ;)



## hdi (18. Sep 2009)

Hey, 

bitte nehmt an der Umfrage teil: Wie gefällt euch - rein vom Aussehen auf diesem Screenshot - die GUI? ...mir passt da irgendwas nicht, ich weiss nicht ob ich mich da reinsteiger, sowas kann ja passieren wenn an es selbst aufbaut und seit über 100 Stunden ansieht..

Es geht übrigens - *zumindest seitens von mir* - nur um den unteren Teil, in dem man die Film-Details sieht. Ich finde diese Textfelder und generell der Gesamteindruck ist irgendwie.. komisch. So Bauklotz-mässig.

Naja also bitte voten *& vorallem*: ich würd mich über Feedback freuen, wie man das irgendwie schöner gestalten kann, so dass es einfach besser ausschaut. :bahnhof:

Danke!

Nun der Screen:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Sep 2009)

Ich find's gut!  Sieht irgendwie entspannend aus, nicht zu voll, nicht überladen... Ist aber nur meine rein subjektive empfindung... Leute, die selbst den ganzen tag an gui's rumfeilen, werden da evtl. 100 Sachen zu kritisieren haben...


----------



## dayaftereh (18. Sep 2009)

Ich findes gut, ich würde mal sagen es geht um eine Film Datenbank mit Bewertungen und Organisation von filmen? so würde ich die oberfläche deuten? hoffe es ist richtig?


----------



## hdi (18. Sep 2009)

ne das is mein Rayman 3d Spiel. Hab ich was falsch gemacht, shit 

edit: Da hat ja schon jmd nicht so positiv abgestimmt! Das is wesentlich hilfreicher für mich als wenn alle sagen würden das sieht toll aus! Also wer immer das war -> bitte tips geben! Es ist echt sau schwer eine objektive Sicht auf eine GUI zu haben wenn man sie von Anfang an aufbaut, und ich find ja selber dass der untere Bereich irgendwie... amateurhaft aussieht. Also los los ich bin nich aus Zucker


----------



## diggaa1984 (18. Sep 2009)

naja sagen wir mal es ist zweckmäßig  .. das einzige was mich stört ist der quietschbunte bewertungsbalken .. man könnte ja vorher n paar farbwerte definieren so 10 oder 20 und die nach % anzeigen .. (0-5% = farbe1 .. 95-100% = farbe20) .. oder so. ich bekenne mich zur mittelwahl ^^


----------



## diggaa1984 (18. Sep 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Es ist echt sau schwer eine objektive Sicht auf eine GUI zu haben wenn man sie von Anfang an aufbaut, und ich find ja selber dass der untere Bereich irgendwie... amateurhaft aussieht.



seh ich genauso ... man hat kein externen blick mehr für das programm, man kennt jede zeile code bei jedem klick ^^ 
Das einzige was dir doch an der GUI-Entwicklung bleibt ist Layout und Wahl der Elemente, diese sind doch für das was du vorhast voll in Ordnung. 

Was das ganze aufhübschen kannst ist LaF oder die Arbeit mit "Hintergrund"-Bildern welche du um/an/auf Komponenten platzierst ... oder schreibst dir selbst n theme .

Aber ohne diesen grafischen Aufwand hast du doch nicht viele Möglichkeiten oder?!


----------



## André Uhres (18. Sep 2009)

Vom Gefühl her denke ich, daß man die verschiedenen Bereiche im unteren Teil vielleicht noch etwas ansprechender abgrenzen könnte, obwohl ich jetzt keinen konkreten Vorschlag habe (pass aber auf, daß es nicht zu bunt wird). Den letzten Schliff bekommt das Ganze mit einem eigenen Anwendungsicon (statt der langweiligen Java-Tasse).


----------



## The_S (18. Sep 2009)

Also ist nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie fehlt da der Pepp ... entweder komplett Oldschool und native oder ein wenig mehr poppig und Web 2.0 Style (meine Meinung). Du hast da irgendwie ne Mischung. Ist aber schwer zu beschreiben, was da konkret fehlt/anders gemacht werden könnte (aus meiner Sicht).


----------



## SlaterB (18. Sep 2009)

wenn die Bewertung von rot bis grün reicht ist es irritierend, wenn Buttons mit neutraler Funktion auch diese Farben verwenden,
besonders die Leiste ganz oben, Hinzufügen + Löschen sieht nach Voting aus


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (18. Sep 2009)

Ich würde den Farbverlauf in der Toolbar unter dem Menü weglassen und die Buttons beide rechts (und tendenziell auch eher unterhalb der Tabelle) anordnen. Ansonsten sehr aufgeräumt!


----------



## HannsW (18. Sep 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Nun der Screen:




Ich kenn zwar das Spiel nicht, aber für mich sieht die Startseite nach Filmverwaltung aus.
btw: geht man auf den Menupunkt "abload", kommt man nicht wieder ins Startmenu zurück ( neuester Firefox).


----------



## bygones (18. Sep 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:


> Ich kenn zwar das Spiel nicht, aber für mich sieht die Startseite nach Filmverwaltung aus.
> btw: geht man auf den Menupunkt "abload", kommt man nicht wieder ins Startmenu zurück ( neuester Firefox).



das ist wohl ehe eine sache von der abload seite und hat nix mit hdis spiel/gui zu tun


----------



## Atze (18. Sep 2009)

ich finde nur die felder, dorpdown, reiter n bischen zu eckig, könnten n touch sanfter sein, ansonsten finds ichs auch funktional und gut


----------



## tuxedo (18. Sep 2009)

Gut, mal sehen. Hier kommt meine gut gemeinte Kritik:

1) Der Bewertungsregler unten rechts: Man kann nur raten dass es sich hier um den Bewertungsregler handelt. Vielleicht sollte man es irgendwie dazuschreiben, einrahmen, Titled-Border drum rum packen?

2) Inkonsistenz: Bei der Auswahl "Land, Genre, Format" ist das + Symbol links von der Combobox, bei der Schauspieler Combobox rechts...?!

3) Verwirrung: So auf den ersten Blick könnte die TabbedPane für "Schauspieler, Drehbuch/Regie" etwas Idiotensicherer sein. Idiotensicher im Sinne von: Man muss gar nicht erst überlegen was man in dieser Pane machen kann/soll. Einen richtigen Lösungsvorschlag hab ich nicht. Aber vielleicht hilft ein weiteres Label wie "Mitwirkende Schauspieler auswählen" ...?

4) Texteingabefeld "Original". Ich nehme an hier geht's um den Originaltitel des Films? Also bei US-Filmen um den US-Original-Titel? Das Label kann man sicher eindeutiger wählen.

5) Sortiersymbole in der Tabelle: Find ich prinzipiell gut, hebt sich aber irgendwie mit dem etwas dicken, blauen Pfeilsymbol zu sehr ab. Vielleicht findest du in anderen Programmen bessere Pfeilsymbole die harmonischer wirken? Achtung: Das ist jetzt wirklich subjektiv ... 

6) Toolbar: Film hinzufügen & löschen: Nette Idee mit dem Farbverlauf. Wenn man dem "Einheitsbrei" entkommen will ist das sicher gut. Auf der anderen Seite sind 0815 User es i.d.R. gewohnt dass eine Toolbar von links nach rechts geht (zumindest in unseren Breitengraden). Da ist es etwas unüblich dass ein Teil ganz links, und der andere ganz rechts steht. Was ist mit Leuten die eine große Auflösung haben und das Ding im Fullscreen anschauen? Die suchem im ersten Moment nach dem Löschen-Knopf ...Und auch hier: Einmal Symbol rechts vom Label und einmal links vom Label.. etwas inkonsistent (aber in diesem Fall wohl symetrischer).

7) Farbverlauf bei der Bewertung: Das ist jetzt auch eher subjektiv wie Objektiv: Aber ich finde der doch recht lange Farbbalken sieht nicht so schick aus. Wenn er schon so groß ist, dann mach ihn doch "digital", sprich: Teile den Balken in Klötzchen ein (wie man's unter anderem von Ladebalken kennt) und gebe jedem Klötzchen eine Uni-Farbe. Meinetwegen die ersten 2 in rot, dann ein paar in organge, dann gelb, und dann erst irgendwann grün ..

Die Aufteilung der GUI an sich find ich super. 
So, das war's für's erste mit der gut gemeinten Kritik.
Hast du noch nen Screenshot vom Menü?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Painii (18. Sep 2009)

Ich find es sieht ganz gut aus, nur bei der Dauer könnte man schreiben dass es Minuten sind (sonst würd ich da intuitiv sowas wie 1:12 eingeben für die Laufzeit von 72 Minuten - oder ist das dann auch ok?)

Und der Menüpunkt "Programm" ist irgendwie auf Anhieb nichtssagend - Vor allem da daneben noch Optionen sind (machen die dann nichts mit dem Programm? Was machen die denn dann?)


----------



## tuxedo (18. Sep 2009)

Nagut. Das allseits beliebte "Datei" sagt sogesehen auch nix ... Es hat sich nur mittlerweile eingebürgert es so zu nennen, auch wenns nicht um Dateien geht ...Von daher finde ich "Programm" gar nicht so verkehrt. Kommt natürlich drauf an was drin steht.

Apple hat das recht geschickt gelöst. Die haben statt "Datei" ein Symbol... Und darin sind die ganzen wichtigen Dinge drin. Ob's dadurch "besser" ist ist fraglich. Auf jedenfall ist es "anders"


----------



## Wookie81 (18. Sep 2009)

Man könnte ja auch "Verwaltung" oder "Filmverwaltung" schreiben.

tuxedo hat schon zwei Dinge angeschnitten:
- Den unteren Bewertungsbalken würde ich ganz raus nehmen - oder zumindest nen Label geben.
- Vielleicht bin ich blind, aber nach welchem Kriterium wird den sortiert? Eigentlich sollte doch nur eine Spalte einen blauen "Sortier-Pfeil" haben?!

Sonst finde ich die GUI ganz gut, aber was machen die + Buttons neben Land/Genre/Format? Wenn man mit diesen ein neues Land (usw.) eingeben kann würde ich das vielleicht besser in ein Menü verschieben. Bei den Schauspieler ist es ja so, dass das + den Schauspieler zum Film hinzufügt?

Wk


----------



## Marco13 (18. Sep 2009)

Ah, womit sich sich für alle Fragen, die du in den letzten Wochen gestellt hast, die Frage "Wofür brauchst du das?" von selbst beantwortet 
Ja, ich hab' auch nichts wirkliches zu meckern. Dass der "+"-Button immer auf der gleichen Seite der ComboBox sein sollte vielleicht. Hab' noch überlegt, ob im unteren Teil ein paar TitledBorders hinkönnten, aber die würden es wohl eher unübersichtlicher machen.


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Sep 2009)

Das mit "TabbedPane innerhalb von TabbedPane" stört mich ein bisschen, muss ich sagen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es übersichtlicher wäre, diese gesamte innere TabbedPane in einen weiteren Tab neben "Film-Details" auszulagern (Tab-Name z.B. "Mitwirkende" oder so). Dann könntest du da diese beiden Listen einfach nebeneinander machen, und in den Film-Details z.B. den Bewertungsbalken horizontal und mit Überschrift, dann kriegt der auch gleich die nötige Aufmerksamkeit.

Allerdings: ich bin nicht sicher ob das dann tatsächlich so gut wäre, wie ichs mir grad vorstell  Das größte Problem wäre wohl, dass es dann sozusagen 2 Tabs gäbe in denen man Angaben zum Film macht und 2 weitere Tabs die damit nichts zu tun haben (glaube ich, ich bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher was ich mir unter Suche und Übresicht vorzustellen hab).


----------



## petterson (18. Sep 2009)

Hallo!
Grundsätzlich finde ich Idee und Layout gut. Was mich an der Sache ein wenig irritiert:
Suche und Details schließen sich gegenseitig aus. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie die Suche genau aussieht, aber ich nehme mal an, dass die Suchergebnisse auch wieder oben angezeigt werden. Und was verbirgt sich hinter der Übersicht? Ich kann da ehrlich gesagt nix zu sagen, wenn ich Funktion und Aussehen dieser beiden Tabs nicht kenne. Die Suche ließe sich doch sicher auch mit einer Eingabe irgendwo in der "Toolbar, oder so realisieren?

Nichts desto trotz: eine feine Idee und es sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus!

:applaus:


----------



## hdi (18. Sep 2009)

Danke für euer Feedback! Ich sehe schon dass einige Dinge nicht gerade intuitiv gestaltet sind. Um ein paar Fragen zu beantworten:

Die Übersicht ist "read-only", dort sind nur n paar Kuchendiagramme und Hard-Facts über den Datenbestand drinnen.

Die Suche...tja, die is noch nich implementiert, und das wird glaub ich auch nicht so easy. Der Grund, warum ich das nicht einfach als Suchfeld in die Table einbauen kann, ist, dass meine Suche nicht wirklich mittels Java Table-Filter gemacht werden kann. zB soll man nach Schauspielern suchen können, diese sind nicht Teil des Table-Models.

Außerdem ist die Filterung, zumindest soweit ich drübergekuckt hatte, ziemlich ungenau. Ich will auch solche Anfragen stellen können wie "welche Filme hab ich aus den Jahren 1940 bis 1950" ?

Zur Sortierung der Tabelle: Es wird immer nach allen Spalten sortiert, wobei die linkelste höchste Priorität hat. Damit kann man ziemlich komplexe Sortierungen vornehmen, die in mancher Hinsicht sogar schon eine Suche erstezen
(zB ich möchte nach Bewertung sortiert haben, aber DVD's und Blu-Rays getrennt, dann wäre Bewertung in der 1.Spalte und Format in der 2.)

D.h. das normale Sortier-Verhalten durch Klick auf eine Spalte wurde ersetzt dadurch, dass man die Spalte einfach ganz nach links verschiebt. Wenn man mit der Maus über eine Spalte geht, erscheinne auch entsprechende Richtungspfeile, die andeuten dass man das Ding verschieben kann.

Zu den Listen (Schauspieler und Regie/Drehbuch): Das ist echt unintuitiv, der +-Knopf ist nicht dafür da, etwas in die Liste aufzunehmen, sondern einen neuen Namen zu definieren, der noch nicht in der Combo-Box zur Auswahl steht. Dort stehen nämlich alle zur Auswahl, die in allen Filmen der Datenbank vorkommen, und wenn man einfach einen auswählt wird er aus der Combo-Box entfernt und in die Liste eingetragen.

Zum Menü: Das ist ziemlich peinlich 
Unter Programm gibt es nur "Beenden" und "Über".
Unter Optionen gibt es nur "Filmliste drucken".

Also ziemlich mager, aber andererseits wüsste ich nicht wo ich diese Dinge sonst hinpacken soll.

...also es gab ja schon einige sehr gute und einleuchtende Vorschläge, ich werd kucken dass ich noch Labels hinzufüge bzw. eindeutigere Namen vergebe. Das mit dem Farbverlauf stört mich persönlich jetzt nicht, ich stell das erstmal hinten an, vllt mach ich das am Ende.

Und diese TabbedPane in der TabbedPane find ich auch eher schlecht. Aber nicht unbedingt rein logisch, sondern optisch. Die Border davon passt nicht zum Rest. 
Aber scheinbar kann man diese Standard-Border von einem TabbedPane nicht wegmachen, also diese blaue Umrandung. setBorder() hilft nix ?!


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (18. Sep 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Apple hat das recht geschickt gelöst. Die haben statt "Datei" ein Symbol... Und darin sind die ganzen wichtigen Dinge drin. Ob's dadurch "besser" ist ist fraglich. Auf jedenfall ist es "anders"



Hmne, da steht der Name des Programms, und das Datei Menü gibt's auch.
Ansonsten stimm ich den bereits genannten Punkten zu. Zusätzlich: Tabbed Panes und Tabbed Panes sind ganz hässlich, und das Metal L&F sowieso.


----------



## RxSchuster (18. Sep 2009)

Ich finde auch, die Suche sollte irgendwo oben hin. Sonst muss man die Suche erst mal suchen, das will ja niemand.


----------



## Wookie81 (18. Sep 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Zur Sortierung der Tabelle: Es wird immer nach allen Spalten sortiert, wobei die linkelste höchste Priorität hat. Damit kann man ziemlich komplexe Sortierungen vornehmen, die in mancher Hinsicht sogar schon eine Suche erstezen
> (zB ich möchte nach Bewertung sortiert haben, aber DVD's und Blu-Rays getrennt, dann wäre Bewertung in der 1.Spalte und Format in der 2.)
> 
> D.h. das normale Sortier-Verhalten durch Klick auf eine Spalte wurde ersetzt dadurch, dass man die Spalte einfach ganz nach links verschiebt. Wenn man mit der Maus über eine Spalte geht, erscheinne auch entsprechende Richtungspfeile, die andeuten dass man das Ding verschieben kann.


Das ist irgendwie blöd: Wenn ich nicht nach der Bewertung sortieren will, muss ich diese Spalte nach rechts schieben?!? Ich würde für jede Spalte die Sortierungen "aufsteigend", "absteigend" und "keine Sortierung" anbieten.



hdi hat gesagt.:


> Zu den Listen (Schauspieler und Regie/Drehbuch): Das ist echt unintuitiv, der +-Knopf ist nicht dafür da, etwas in die Liste aufzunehmen, sondern einen neuen Namen zu definieren, der noch nicht in der Combo-Box zur Auswahl steht. Dort stehen nämlich alle zur Auswahl, die in allen Filmen der Datenbank vorkommen, und wenn man einfach einen auswählt wird er aus der Combo-Box entfernt und in die Liste eingetragen.


Zur Unterscheidung von "Schauspieler hinzufügen" würde ich statt dem + einfach einen "Neu"-Knopf machen. Oder - je nachdem wann du Änderungen immer abspeicherst - könnte doch der Benutzer einfach selbst was in die ComboBox eintragen? (Ich denke das geht bei "Schauspieler hinzufügen" auch, oder?)

Wk


----------



## hdi (19. Sep 2009)

Okay, also ich werde all eure Vorschläge und Kritiken beim Review berücksichtigen. Das werde ich machen wenn der Rest der Grundfunktionalität steht. Ich möcht es jetzt erstmal fertig machen, ist ja nicht mehr viel, und dann überarbeite ich alle hier genannten Punkte.

Solange der Thread aber noch hot ist: Jetzt würd ich gern noch die Meinung über die ÜBersicht von euch hören, bzw. es ist eher eine Frage. Seht euch mal diesen Screen an:






Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiss was ich in den linken Teil reinschreiben soll. Die Anzahl der Filme, okay. Aber was noch? Interessiert es jmd, wieviel Schauspieler definiert sind? Ich glaube nicht. Interessiert die Gesamt-Spieldauer? Naja..

Also das sieht ja so ziemlich kacke aus. Aber nur die Diagramme ist auch zu wenig, und sieht auch nicht gut aus. Also meine Frage: Wenn ihr ne Film-Datenbank habt, die Features könnt ihr eig. alle dem 1.Screen entnehmen, was würde euch in so ner Übersicht interessieren? Welche Infos? Ich weiss grad echt nich was ich mit dem Platz da anfangen soll


----------



## hdi (19. Sep 2009)

*edit: (Ich konnte den vorigen Beitrag irgendwie nicht editieren)*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal genauer über eure Kritiken nachgedacht, und ich hab jetzt eine neue Idee, bin aber noch nicht so 100% überzeugt: Das Übersichts-Tab kommt da raus, und die Suche auch. Die Übersicht kann man einfach in den Optionen -> Übersicht aufrufen, das ist dann ein neues Fenster, dort ist dann genug Platz die ganzen Diagramme anzuzeigen.

Die Suche werde ich zwischen "Film-Details" und Table reinhauen, einfach nur als eine Zeile, wo man direkt etwas eingeben kann. 

Und der Tab "Film-Details" wird zu 2 Tabs, der erste "Informationen" und der zweite "Mitwirkende", wo ich dann genug Platz hab für 2 Listen und nicht die ganzen Buttons und die ComboBox auf so engen raum reinquetschen muss. Und im ersten Tab hab ich auch mehr Platz und kann die Rating-Bar horizontal ausrichten, schön in nem TitledBorder und allem.

Was sagt ihr zu dieser Umstrukturierung? Meint ihr das ist besser so? 
Nachteile aus meiner Sicht:
• Die Übersicht ist nicht mehr so schnell zu erreichen, und wird beim Programmstart nicht mehr angezeigt (das kann man halt jetzt ganz gut lösen indem anfangs das Übersichts-Tab ausgewählt ist). 
• Wenn kein Film selektiert ist konnte ich bisher in den Übersichts-Tab springen, jetzt müsste ich halt in diesen großen Raum einfach nur nen kleinen Text "bitte einen Film auswählen" reinschreiben. kA ob das so sonderlich gut aussieht...
• Dass die Mitwirkenden vom Rest getrennt sind ist vllt auch nicht nur gut, zB hat man mehr Umstände beim Neu-Erstellen (man kann nicht mehr komplett mit Tabs durchspringen), und muss dauernd hin und her springen wenn man sich die Details ankucken will.

also ich bin mir noch unschlüssig. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Marco13 (19. Sep 2009)

Die genannten Punkte sind so (für mich) erstmal schwer zu beurteilen - aber überleg' dir, wie gut das GUI den gewüschten Workflow unterstützt. Ich denke, es gibt zwei Aufgaben, ganz grob: "Filme suchen" oder "Neue Filme hinzufügen" - letzteres macht man ggf. nur, wenn man vorher erfolglos gesucht hat. Stimmt das? Und wenn ja: Wird das durch das GUI jetzt intuitiv und einfach abgebildet?


----------

